# finally started



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Finally got to start this nice exterior in Tierra Verde not far from the Skyway Bridge & Fort DeSoto Park 



We are doing 1 coat sealer & 2 Coats Duration Flat.Should be about 100 gallons


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks like a nice sized job! That is a whole lot of JLG on that job, they didn't have a smaller one in stock when you went in to rent?!?
Is this by any chance an Rgordon lead?

Gonna need follow up on this one, unless they are going with the original color...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Looks like a nice sized job! That is a whole lot of JLG on that job, they didn't have a smaller one in stock when you went in to rent?!?
> Is this by any chance an Rgordon lead?
> 
> Gonna need follow up on this one, unless they are going with the original color...


Gulf side of home is 60'!!! need that puppy to get upto the top.

Not sure I follow you with the "gonna need follow up"? what does that mean????


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Gulf side of home is 60'!!! need that puppy to get upto the top.
> 
> Not sure I follow you with the "gonna need follow up"? what does that mean????


I was hoping the ground dropped out around the backside to justify that beast.
Follow up pics, stories, video and/or comment cards from the client...etc. lol.

So is this an rgordon lead?

hmmmm?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

No...website......


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I was hoping the ground dropped out around the backside to justify that beast.
> Follow up pics, stories, video and/or comment cards from the client...etc. lol.
> 
> So is this an rgordon lead?
> ...


Did you see the 1st video that shows the back with the swimming pool you have to get around???


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Changing to different blues


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like an awesome job Aaron! Get that money man!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This will be a good 1!!!!! 2 guys 1 week easy. Although there is a couple of stucco guys in the back that I'm sure will be holding us up.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Those look like like horrible working conditions, how do you manage to drag yourself to work each day!

As usual, Aaron, looks top notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I told my guys to bring their fishin poles.It's a rough life here.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

The colours stay the same? Are they gonna roll this or spray? Nice big job


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Geez, man. Like others have said, Not bad.... can i come work with you for a few weeks?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Still blue but different shades.We spray 1 coat Seal Krete,spray & back roll 1st coat Duration,Spray 2nd coat


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

It would be great if you could post some vids while painting. How do you protect nonpainted surfaces from overspray(windows,floors etc.) ? What materials do you use? Me mostly use masking tape and foil,sometimes paper and cover everything at one time. When you're not lucky wind can blow it off


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll post 1 when completed that will show the guys through the process to completion.I left a flip with the supervisor & he has been shooting of & on through out the day.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Aaron, what are you using to shoot the videos with? Just curious.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking job Aaron! 

Just a question about the power washing..... 
Not living in a coastal area myself, Do you have to wash every job because of the salts? In Chicago _most _homes are brick. We typically are just painting fascia, windows, doors & railings. If thats all we are painting, we hand wipe dirt rather than power washing.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good looking job Aaron!
> 
> Just a question about the power washing.....
> Not living in a coastal area myself, Do you have to wash every job because of the salts? In Chicago _most _homes are brick. We typically are just painting fascia, windows, doors & railings. If thats all we are painting, we hand wipe dirt rather than power washing.


Pressure wash every job & seal with Seal Krete.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Aaron, what are you using to shoot the videos with? Just curious.


http://www.theflip.com/en-us/?gclid=CI-m84ycwaECFQEbswodCikcBA









We have 2. 1 goes out with the guys and 1 I keep for looking at jobs and showing customers areas of concern & before & afters for those who do not live here.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

*new vids*

progress as of Today 



 
Can't forget lunch time


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

aaron, you are the shiznitz!! (thats good)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> http://www.theflip.com/en-us/?gclid=CI-m84ycwaECFQEbswodCikcBA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see one of these in my future. Would be a great way to document RRP compliance.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Just looked at the link. Do you share the videos with your customers or post/link them to your website?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Just looked at the link. Do you share the videos with your customers or post/link them to your website?


Absolutely! All customers get before & after.I also have my business facebook page on my website home page for easy access


----------

